# Forum in English  > Project performance  > Site  >  'Testing' page

## NickGolovko

Dear users, 

VirusInfo English site has now one more page - Testing. Now you have free access to the latest results of the testing of anti-virus software that we perform.

See more: http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=testseng

----------


## NickGolovko

We have just published December graph and summarized results of three months.

----------


## Sjoeii

Thanx.
What is the last one on the right, WOW

----------


## NickGolovko

Aha, it also interested some guys at Anti-Malware.Ru.  :Smiley:  It is a really cool piece of  antivirus software; its full name is "General number of samples used in the test for a certain period of time".  :Smiley:

----------


## Sjoeii

aha thanx

----------

